# Install Firebird 2.5.3



## stevegoa (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm new to FreeBSD. What is the proper way to install Firebird 2.5.3 on a new FreeBSD 10 system?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2014)

stevegoa said:
			
		

> I'm new to FreeBSD.


Welcome. 



> What is the proper way to install Firebird 2.5.3 on a new FreeBSD 10 system?


Here's your homework assignment for the weekend 
Chapter 5. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
databases/firebird25-server


----------



## stevegoa (Aug 30, 2014)

Only 2.5.2 is bundled into the installation. How can I pull the latest version (Firebird 2.5.3) from the repository?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2014)

Wait for it to be released. Or fix the port yourself and post the patches.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello!

Hate to revive this thread, but `2.5.3` is now in the ports tree! To get it, just install databases/firebird25-server


----------

